# Nice craigslist HS1332 for $2k in Marquette, MI



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

domenick200 posted a new thread in the General Snowblower Discussion: _Starting snow blowing business, I need help picking a blower_ and it got me looking. I came across what seems to be a nice find.

_"For sale a Honda HS 1332 snow blower. It was used for only 3 months." _https://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/5920195061.html

If I were in the market now, I'd be checking this one out. He dropped the price to $2k from $2,300. Be real nice if you could get it for $1,900 or better yet $1,800.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe I should have posted this in the for sale section, but for general discussion purposes, you don't see too many clean HS1332's for sale.


----------

